# Youth limits/rods?



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Guys, I tried to search but didn't see an answer to this.

If I take out two 8 year old boys on my boat, am I allowed to fish more then 3 rods or keep more then 5 fish on Lake MI? In other words, are they allowed their number of rods (more like 1 or 2) or allowed to keep fish even though they don't have a license? (Or even if they did do the $2 voluntary license)?

Not trying to stir the pot...just trying to get the lawful answer.

(No, I'm not looking to fish 9 rods or keep 15 fish...but the question did come up over Sunday dinner.)

Thanks!


----------



## smiley1544 (Oct 18, 2002)

Each of the kids is allowed up to their three rods and limit of fish, they don't count as your limit.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Duplicate.


----------



## black&mild (Nov 13, 2005)

I tried searching DNR web site and didnt find anything also, i have asked this to many CO's threw the years, and they say as long as the kids can cast/catch on there own they can get there own limit, guess its kind of a grey area where the CO has to use his judgement as all kids are different, im sure charter captains might know also, good fishin


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

black&mild said:


> I tried searching DNR web site and didnt find anything also, i have asked this to many CO's threw the years, and they say as long as the kids can cast/catch on there own they can get there own limit, guess its kind of a grey area where the CO has to use his judgement as all kids are different, im sure charter captains might know also, good fishin


Not true, not a grey area. Kids are treated the same as anyone. It's also in the fishing guide. I will try to find it.

Edit - here it is directly from the guide. Kind of a backwards way of answering the question:

"You must purchase a license if you are 17 years of age or older. If you are under 17, you may fish without a license, but you are required to observe all fishing rules and regulations."


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks guys, it would have been the first time out with minors in my boat (GF's boys) and I really couldn't find it in the guide, on the online guide or via a search here. I wanted to do the right thing and never even gave it a second thought until it was discussed at dinner.

To clarify, it would be trolling but I guess it would be the same for pan fishing, casting, perching, ice fishing etc. 

Side note, does anyone know what the $2 voluntary minor license fee goes to? Same fund pool as an adult license?


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

StiffNeckRob said:


> Thanks guys, it would have been the first time out with minors in my boat (GF's boys) and I really couldn't find it in the guide, on the online guide or via a search here. I wanted to do the right thing and never even gave it a second thought until it was discussed at dinner.
> 
> To clarify, it would be trolling but I guess it would be the same for pan fishing, casting, perching, ice fishing etc.
> 
> Side note, does anyone know what the $2 voluntary minor license fee goes to? Same fund pool as an adult license?


I would assume the voluntary license fee goes to the same fund pool as the adult license. One of the primary reasons there is a voluntary youth fish license is because for every fishing license sold, the state receives X amount of dollars from the federal government. The caveat is that the fishing licenses cannot be free hence the reason for a small charge for the voluntary youth license.


----------



## blahblah (Oct 8, 2008)

Kids are absolutely allowed the same number of rods and fish as an adult. The problem comes when a guy goes out and drags along his kid(s) or wife and uses them as a reason to put out more rods and keep more fish when they aren't the least bit engaged in the fishing themselves. Kids are going to be restricted by age and ability to a certain extent as to how "engaged" they can be but as long as they are reasonably involved for the number of lines they are "using" it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

Rules have been read why go any further. Same laws and limits apply they just do not need fishing licenses. Keep the $2 and put it in an IRA why waste it.....


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

StiffNeckRob said:


> Side note, does anyone know what the $2 voluntary minor license fee goes to? Same fund pool as an adult license?


Yes, and no. The money you spend on that voluntary license does go to the MDNR, but there's also a catch, and a good one at that. I believe it is the USFWS returns $9 and change to the state for future fisheries programs. I can't recall the exact details, but the voluntary lic is one of the best programs out there. This info was posted on here a cpl of years ago and that inspired me to take my son for his first fishing lic and any other kid we take on the boat is required by me to get one. It's only $2 and if they don't have the money there's always 4 dogs around here that give a kid the opportunty to earn a buck or two(shovel it boys, builds character).


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Percha Man said:


> Keep the $2 and put it in an IRA why waste it.....


Just got off the MDNR website on the youth voluntry license, the state of MI recieves at least double in federal funds for every voluntary license sold, not a waste at all...maybe a fishing IRA


----------



## kruper77 (Feb 18, 2010)

Nicely worded Captain.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

foxriver6 said:


> I would assume the voluntary license fee goes to the same fund pool as the adult license. One of the primary reasons there is a voluntary youth fish license is because for every fishing license sold, the state receives X amount of dollars from the federal government. The caveat is that the fishing licenses cannot be free hence the reason for a small charge for the voluntary youth license.


I read in a paper that the voulantry license is to boost the number of overall liceneses for some kind of federal funding


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

My personal thoughts? The $2 bucks per kid x2 = $4. 

That $4 will show 2 youngsters what their license goes for, how it supports our fishery, management of our hobby, and will also go a long way with showing them ethics and rules (you'll need a license once you reach the legal age in doing so). They can also say that they have contributed to their sport since they were 8. All for $4 x 9 yrs......

Knowing that the $4 investment pays a 300% return into our sport adds additional reasoning to make this a no brainer. 

I mean really...I could go piss it away by buying a drink at the bar or have the returns listed above.

Thanks for the clarification on the rods/limits as well as the additional info on the youth/voluntary license.


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

Either way you all word it my money is not going to be wasted on mismanagement as it s wheter it is $2 or $9 they get to misuse. 

I thought the point of the conversation was to get clarification on rods / per child and legality of limits. I see some of you are bored to easily and pick apart what folks respond to. I was just saying no matter which we he goes he is allowed the lawful limit for himself and kids and their legal amount of rods. Wether or not he spent $2 on a license it does not matter. My .02 is upsetting I understand but it is my .02 and thanks for yours but istill am keeping my $2 for a drink at the bar... :lol:


----------

